# Coronavirus, nothing to joke about...but I gotta be me.



## Pappy

Now this thing is getting serious. Just freaking great.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Pinky

I posted this in the hand-washing thread, but I don't think it was appreciated there  



Very slowly and thoroughly


----------



## JaniceM

Pinky said:


> I posted this in the hand-washing thread, but I don't think it was appreciated there
> 
> View attachment 95672
> 
> Very slowly and thoroughly



Oooh, we know who Pinky's got a crush on!!!!


----------



## Pinky

JaniceM said:


> Oooh, we know who Pinky's got a crush on!!!!


I confess!


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> I confess!


Hey Pinks, I saw him first!


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Hey Pinks, I saw him first!


This calls for an arm-wrestle .. or mud-wrestling


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

but he has boobs, you sure there muscles?


----------



## Keesha

But they’re ‘nice’ man boobs


----------



## Pinky

jerry old said:


> but he has boobs, you sure there muscles?


Are you referring to Jason (we're on first name terms) .. or the dinosaur?


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 95674


I don't think he can cough into his elbow either....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Dog gone it! Here's the culprit. 

*


----------



## Buckeye

Keesha said:


> But they’re ‘nice’ man boobs


The correct term is "moobs".

You're welcome.


----------



## Judycat

Men like Momoa have pecs.


----------



## Gardenlover

jerry old said:


> but he has boobs, you sure there muscles?


You ask him. LOL !


----------



## peppermint

Duster said:


> View attachment 95678


That is hysterical  …… I almost peed my pants....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

*Since we cannot shake hands...here is an option

*


----------



## Gaer

THIS IS HONESTLY THE FUNNIEST THREAD I'VE SEEN ON THIS FORUM!  I've been laughing SO HARD!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Devi

Yes, you guys are a screech (extremely funny)!


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## AnnieA

On its way for delivery tomorrow to my BIL as a gag gift.  Glad it was ordered and shipped before shipping restrictions went into place!


----------



## Ladybj

Pappy said:


> Now this thing is getting serious. Just freaking great.
> 
> View attachment 95668


No laughing matter but that was TOOOOOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Ladybj

Pappy said:


> View attachment 95767


I may trade sex for toilet paper... JUST KIDDIN'


----------



## Ladybj

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 95762


That's how you do it...


----------



## Ladybj

Duster said:


> View attachment 95678


I know where to go for my end result after eating...


----------



## C'est Moi

What shipping restrictions?


----------



## Ladybj

Pinky said:


> I posted this in the hand-washing thread, but I don't think it was appreciated there
> 
> View attachment 95672
> 
> Very slowly and thoroughly


OOOHHHHH YESSSZZZ!!!!!!!   Love my hubby.. I just had a moment...LOL


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## AnnieA

C'est Moi said:


> What shipping restrictions?



I'll put it in the local changes thread...


----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658035571623118


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My daughter sent me this today. She knows me all to well.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658035571623118


----------



## Gaer

Ken N Tex:  You guys are HILARIOUS!  Where do you GET these things?  You two must laugh all day!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gaer said:


> Ken N Tex:  You guys are HILARIOUS!  Where do you GET these things?  You two must laugh all day!


Laughter is the best medicine...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> I posted this in the hand-washing thread, but I don't think it was appreciated there
> 
> View attachment 95672
> 
> Very slowly and thoroughly


MERCY!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gaer

Pinky: THANK YOU for posting that picture!  I didn't know they MADE men that looked like that!  Poor deformed man . . haha!
and . . .OH YEAH! i was appreciated!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

*We're told.......If you haven't washed your hands, don't touch your face, or you may get 'Corona'.........Hmmmm...this virus may stop people 'picking their noses' or 'sucking their thumbs'. *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

Wish I had @Gary O' skill at imposing my face here - lol


----------



## Gaer

Pops nTuff: YOU GUYS ARE INSANE!!!!  (joking)


----------



## C'est Moi

Meanwhile, in Texas...



@Ken N Tx ,  Anyone you know??


----------



## Ken N Tx

C'est Moi said:


> Meanwhile, in Texas...
> 
> View attachment 96423
> 
> @Ken N Tx ,  Anyone you know??


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

The great beer boycott:


----------



## Em in Ohio

Pappy said:


> Now this thing is getting serious. Just freaking great.
> 
> View attachment 95668


OH - This is perfect!  My neighbor cleans for a living.  Yesterday, an elderly client sent her away for fear of the virus - but not until she had finished cleaning his kitchen!  I'm forwarding this to her!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Pinky said:


> I confess!



My daughter and grand-daughter will love this!  (I'm not admitting to any personal lust!)


----------



## StarSong

Empty said:


> View attachment 96451
> My daughter and grand-daughter will love this!  (I'm not admitting to any personal lust!)


Gotta say, he doesn't do a thing for me.  George Clooney is more my speed.  Also Chris Hemsworth.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Wish I had @Gary O' skill at imposing my face here - lol


Here for ya, GL


----------



## Em in Ohio

StarSong said:


> Chris Hemsworth


I had to Google Chris Hemsworth - Nice dimples!


----------



## Gaer

Empty said:


> View attachment 96451
> My daughter and grand-daughter will love this!  (I'm not admitting to any personal lust!)


Uh! . . . . . . . . . . . Holy  Crap!  Seen this before but    Uh!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Social Distancing Pick-up Lines 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242192382130401280


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> Here for ya, GL
> View attachment 96468


Thanks Gary O' - It may become my new Christmas card.


----------



## win231

Hand over the choc...........toilet paper & nobody gets hurt.


----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Now I’m getting real bored:


----------



## AnnieA

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222750280720710


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Now I’m getting real bored:


Oh those dead fly scenes!

I remember them from waaay back

good stuff


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## C'est Moi

Posted by some guy on another forum... 

*"How long is this social distancing thing supposed to last? Because my wife almost got back in the house twice. She's getting crafty."*


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes

*  I was in a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.*
*He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.*
*As he approached the line for the 3rd time he said, "If you don't let me unlock the door, you'll never get in there." I borrowed this we need a laugh .*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Looking for things today. My wife gave me this weird look.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Gotta say, he doesn't do a thing for me.  George Clooney is more my speed.  Also Chris Hemsworth.






Not as risqué


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## kburra

Good old Norton!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351838132377511


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## oldman

Pinky said:


> Are you referring to Jason (we're on first name terms) .. or the dinosaur?


Man boobs??? Maybe these are more your style!!!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pinky

oldman said:


> Man boobs??? Maybe these are more your style!!!
> He was a beautiful soul and singer. May he RIP


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Em in Ohio

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351838132377511


Ashamed to say it, but it did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## Em in Ohio

oldman said:


> Man boobs??? Maybe these are more your style!!!


Absolutely love this!  Love his breathy voice and his demeanor and the scenes.... so happy now (-:


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gardenlover

Pappy said:


> View attachment 97618


I nominate this for the joke of the month.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Border Collie working from home.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Social distancing baptism


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gaer

Pappy: THANK YOU , THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!  These make me laugh out loud every day!  This is the FUNNIEST thread EVER!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie

Gaer said:


> Pappy: THANK YOU , THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!  These make me laugh out loud every day!  This is the FUNNIEST thread EVER!!!!


It takes a lot to make me laugh, but I've had quite a giggle.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 97830


Not sure whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 97884


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

The villager's carried the old man out of town to die.
Death came by, eyed the old man-then said, 'Not yet old man.'

"If not for me why did you come?"
"To harvest 100 souls from your village"

In due time Death returned with 300 souls in tow.
"Death, you said 100, yet you have scores more"?
"I harvested but 100, fear killed the others."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> View attachment 98101


Hand sanitizer?


----------



## CatGuy

What's the difference between the Lone Ranger and a health care worker?
The Lone Ranger still has a mask.

I know, I know...


----------



## CatGuy

I asked my neighbor, whose family came from Mexico, if he was worried about Corona virus.
"Nah," he said. "I drink Dos Equis."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## In The Sticks

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter sent me this today. She knows me all to well.View attachment 95919


I've been saying that it took a deadly virus to have my lifelong goal of a government-enforced 6' Human Buffer to finally be realized.

The only thing that made me happier was when the term "Prepper" came into being and I was no longer a hoarder.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

> Quarantine Journal
> 
> Half of us are going to come out of this quarantine as amazing cooks. The other half will come out with a drinking problem.
> I used to spin that toilet paper like I was on Wheel of Fortune. Now I turn it like I'm cracking a safe.
> I need to practice social-distancing from the refrigerator.
> Still haven't decided where to go for Easter ----- The Living Room or The Bedroom
> PSA: every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they fit. Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.
> Homeschooling is going well. 2 students suspended for fighting and 1 teacher fired for drinking on the job.
> I don't think anyone expected that when we changed the clocks we'd go from Standard Time to the Twilight Zone
> This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into my house, told my dog..... we laughed a lot.
> So, after this quarantine.....will the producers of My 600 Pound Life just find me or do I find them?
> Quarantine Day 5: Went to this restaurant called THE KITCHEN. You have to gather all the ingredients and make your own meal. I have no clue how this place is still in business.
> My body has absorbed so much soap and disinfectant lately that when I pee it cleans the toilet.
> Day 5 of Homeschooling: One of these little monsters called in a bomb threat.
> I'm so excited --- it's time to take out the garbage. What should I wear?
> I hope the weather is good tomorrow for my trip to Puerto Backyarda. I'm getting tired of Los Livingroom.
> Classified Ad: Single man with toilet paper seeks woman with hand sanitizer for good clean fun.
> Day 6 of Homeschooling: My child just said "I hope I don't have the same teacher next year".... I'm offended.
> Better 6 feet apart than 6 feet under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98307


Reminds me of Wilson on Castaway.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## In The Sticks

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 98327


Just being safe, Officer.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do

I had a motorcycle accident in 1976, at the age of 19...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Davey Do

A musical number for the times:


View attachment 98502


----------



## Davey Do

A musical number for the times:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

The dog that's afraid of the coronavirus:


----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

Here's one I created a while back, but re-purposed for how I feel today.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gardenlover

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98679


After my own heart. Is this two days or three? (I have a lot of friends who love to party.)


----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne Post 241
Why do people at bottom of pay scale always have numerous
vehicles in the yard, driveway.
I have 7, only one runs, but I have a good reason-really.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Gardenlover said:


> After my own heart. Is this two days or three? (I have a lot of friends who love to party.)


@Gardenlover  Well, I hope it's not after 1 day!  I used to drink a lot of wine...too much.  Now I've gone to Michelob Ultra--lower calories and lower carbs which is better for me.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

*I've got to be honest and you can tell me I'm wrong*

* but I think Eggnog should be an Easter drink *


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> *I've got to be honest and you can tell me I'm wrong
> 
> but I think Eggnog should be an Easter drink *


*I agree!*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711898676014676


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy

Where it all started?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## twinkles

if you are out of toilet paper  take a shower and waffle stomp them pieces down the drain


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha

Day 18 of lock down. Fill the dog with helium.


----------



## Pappy

Make funny faces out of my peppers.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> Make funny faces out of my peppers.
> 
> View attachment 98972



Such unexpected humour at times. 
That’s great.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze

93 yr. old, staying safe a home.


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> 93 yr. old, staying safe a home.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 99471


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656

*And you should see my take out the trash outfit!!!

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## C'est Moi

*Day 29.   *This morning, I saw my neighbor talking to her cat again.  It was obvious she thought her cat understood her.  When I got back into the house, I told my dog and we both laughed.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Keeping the baby safe:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ken N Tx

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 99667


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Keesha

When you can’t visit your local hairdresser 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=144074420274629


----------



## debodun




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

Sorry,It Didn't work ! It's in youtube and it's called I wanna wash my hands by the Beetles .


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun

Where is gas almost $1? Here is is still well over $2.


----------



## C'est Moi

debodun said:


> Where is gas almost $1? Here is is still well over $2.


$1.17 in Houston yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gardenlover

A little rearrangement of the books to pass some time...


----------



## debodun

A movie was made in the 1960s based on "On the Beach". Wow - not one to watch if you want warm fuzzies. I remember near the end a scene where a newspaper is blowing down a deserted street. Kinda looks like that nowadays.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> View attachment 100145



I hope that little guy doesn't need to go potty!!


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> I hope that little guy doesn't need to go potty!!


From the bag she’s carrying , I presume it already went but I don’t wanna really know HOW.


----------



## Pappy

The May basket I’m giving this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 100333


Pretty, but I'd only wear the mask.  Don't want anyone to see this body!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff

Those are toooo funny Ruthanne


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219707553534258


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren

.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gaer

You know what I LOVE THE MOST?  When I'm looking at this thread and laughing so hard and I see ANOTHER PAGE at the bottom that I haven't seen yet!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Furryanimal

Only 18 months to go...


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## debodun

I wish it had stayed in Bejing.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha

One of my sister in law’s drives a bus and in the toughest part of the city. We shared our masks with her since she needed them most.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## Pinky

Duster said:


> View attachment 101539


Several weeks ago, when we went through McD's drive-through for a cuppa, there were 2 young boys with scooters in the line-up. They were served, but we did see a sign saying "no walk-up customers, please".


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

I'm normally a social girl
I love to meet my mates
But lately with the virus here
We can't go out the gates.
You see, we are the 'oldies' now
We need to stay inside
If they haven't seen us for a while
They'll think we've upped and died.
They'll never know the things we did
Before we got this old
There wasn't any Facebook
So not everything was told.
We may seem sweet old ladies
Who would never be uncouth
But we grew up in the 60s -
If you only knew the truth!
There was sex and drugs and rock 'n roll
The pill and miniskirts
We smoked, we drank, we partied
And were quite outrageous flirts.
Then we settled down, got married
And turned into someone's mum,
Somebody's wife, then nana,
Who on earth did we become?
We didn't mind the change of pace
Because our lives were full
But to bury us before we're dead
Is like a red rag to a bull!
So here you find me stuck inside
For 4 weeks, maybe more
I finally found myself again
Then I had to close the door!
It didnt really bother me
I'd while away the hour
I'd bake for all the family
But I've got no bloody flour!
Now Netflix is just wonderful
I like a gutsy thriller
I'm swooning over Idris
Or some random sexy killer.
At least I've got a stash of booze
For when I'm being idle
There's wine and whiskey, even gin
If I'm feeling suicidal!
So let's all drink to lockdown
To recovery and health
And hope this bloody virus
Doesn't decimate our wealth.
We'll all get through the crisis
And be back to join our mates
Just hoping I'm not far too wide
To fit through the flaming gates!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

I was thinking maybe she got a better one.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee

You just knew someone had to come up with this:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mister E

You're lucky Pappy , all I got was a sugared almond


----------



## StarSong

Mister E said:


> You're lucky Pappy , all I got was a sugared almond


????


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mister E

Brilliant Sassycakes .


----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> View attachment 102220



I thought people weren't supposed to touch themselves.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff

These jokes are waaay too funny and the videos too.....thanks for the making me laugh today xo


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## debodun




----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> View attachment 103552


Nice Hal reference, Marie!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## debodun

Next design for a face mask.


----------



## Sassycakes

*My Husband doesn't like the face masks we have,so when he saw this one he ordered it !
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Hurry kids. The corona birds are here. We must find head coverings quick...


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## win231

Well, it had to happen sooner or later:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Davey Do

Yesterday, while on the way to Sam's:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Duster




----------



## Duster




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff

Omg that a capello video is priceless Rose! Gonna send to my kids asap xo


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff

Omg Rose, that was the best A Capella I've heard in a long time, and so to the point of what's happening everywhere!
Gonna send it to my grown kids to show we're not in this alone.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Mister E




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 104370


They have the wrong body parts covered. Their respiratory orifices are still hanging out.


----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 104448


Where did you get that picture of me????  I am always amazed at how much my summer clothes shrink just hanging in the closet over the winter.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Hahha you're too funny Deb! ....bet alot of ladies here feel the same way......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze

Stray cats occupy the social distancing circles.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 104552


 Or for your basketball playing friend.


----------



## debodun

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 104471


Well, my hair is anyway.


----------



## debodun

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 104472



Looks better than my potatoes.


----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 104842


I've wished I had shoes like that when I'm waiting to look at produce or in the meat case and there's some fussbudget looking at every item for 5 minutes.


----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> View attachment 104929


True, but I've been removing my glasses when the mask goes on. I can get along without glasses when in a store.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

View attachment 104975


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> View attachment 104929


That's for sure especially when it's cold outside.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff

Add this funny to yours @Marie5656 ~


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gaer

popsnTuff:  You are INSANE!!!!hahahahaha!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## CeeCee

JaniceM said:


> Oooh, we know who Pinky's got a crush on!!!!



She‘s not the only one


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Ken N Tx

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 105984


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## StarSong

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 106358


I'd argue the point if I could.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy

> Going to ask my Mom if that offer to slap me into next year is still on the table.
> 
> Of all the things I learned in grade school, how to avoid cooties was the last one I expected to use!
> 
> So can we expect car insurance to go down since nobody can go anywhere? Just wondering... Jake ,from State Farm...
> 
> People keep asking “is coronavirus really that serious?”  Listen up! Casinos and churches are closed. When heaven and hell agree on the same thing, it’s probably pretty serious!
> 
> Now that teachers finally have a chance to use the restroom, there’s no toilet paper.
> 
> Shout out to all the parents who never taught their kids respect and now they’re stuck at home with the little shits!!!
> 
> The longer this goes on the harder it will be to return to a society where pants and bras are required.
> 
> Cops these days will be like…come out with your hands washed!
> 
> Day 31 of quarantine…ate all the snacks and food…clothes no longer fit… but I’m still wearing gloves and mask for my protection.
> 
> I’m as bored as an Amish electrician!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## StarSong




----------



## debodun

Yes, but with ogres and winos.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun

That could be in a worse place! LOL


----------



## MeAgain

Not alot of difference for us. Excepet the outragious cost of groceries.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 106831


Not necessary. The aspergillum would have reached.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 107250


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 107250


That looks like my uncles at a long ago family summer picnic.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun

Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## debodun

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 107489



1995???? More like 1965.


----------



## PopsnTuff

debodun said:


> 1995???? More like 1965.


Yeah for me too Deb, hahha...


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Sounds good to me! Tongues are handy in many applications, especially where food is concerned.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 108017


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 109509


HAHAHAHA! That’s hilarious!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## peppermint

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 104990


I would love that....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pinky

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 109878


LOL! I still have one of those. It's my backup phone


----------



## StarSong




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 110817


He lucky he's still there.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy

The new Fruit of the Loom masks now on sale.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## deesierra

Oh my gosh, I've been having such fun looking at all these posts tonight, laughing until I snort!! Thanks everyone, you made my day. Stay well forum friends


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 111783


No Police? Or did I miss them?


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> No Police? Or did I miss them?


Nope....they're in the racist protesting department


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=622827641638758


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231

The worst has not yet arrived.
Just wait until Jehovah's Witnesses realize everyone is home.


----------



## win231

I'm having a quarantine party this weekend.
None of you are invited.


----------



## win231

> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Kadee




----------



## Kadee

I totally agree with this one the way some are disrespecting the common sense rule of staying 2 metres apart


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2917345135057897


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Kayelle

*THE RIOTING IN MAJOR CITIES ACROSS THE U.S. HAS SPREAD TO THE VILLAGES,
FLORIDA, A RETIREMENT COMMUNITY OF 100,000.*

Looters in Florida’s friendliest hometown have especially broken into
stores that sell items like laxatives, vitamins, hearing aids, reading
glasses, energy drinks and surgical stockings.

The thugs were easily caught and arrested since they were using their
walkers and golf carts to flee. The protests have been limited to the
evening hours because most of the lawbreakers either had doctor’s
appointments during the day, or rioting would have interfered with their
naps.

The marches didn’t last that long because many of the demonstrators
had to get home to pee. In many cases, the demonstrators simply forgot
why they were even there.

Officials considered a curfew starting at 9 p.m. But since that’s the
time when most of the residents go to bed anyway, it was decided that it
wasn’t needed.

Community leaders concluded that part of the problem was that residents
were restless because they had too much time on their hands since the
recreation centers, pools, theaters, boutique stores and especially the
bars were closed due to the corona virus.

Community officials wanted to form a committee to look further into
the problem, but the next day no one could remember why they needed a
committee.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

So let me get this straight, there’s no cure for a virus that can be killed by sanitizer and hand soap?


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222250793043753


----------



## PopsnTuff

That guy was tooo funny Rose.....brought back so many memories of my Italiano friends from Jersey and their parents with the same accent and using their hands so dramatically .....did you catch the 'ma fongool' gesture? Naughty, naughty......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222250793043753


Love that....


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> That guy was tooo funny Rose.....brought back so many memories of my Italiano friends from Jersey and their parents with the same accent and using their hands so dramatically .....did you catch the 'ma fongool' gesture? Naughty, naughty......


Yes, I caught it. No harm meant. Reminds me too of my childhood friends and neighborhoods!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Or been a child.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

[I said:
			
		

> "PopsnTuff, post: 1439972, member: 6099"]
> That guy was tooo funny Rose.....brought [/I]back so many memories of my Italiano friends from Jersey and their parents with the same accent and using their hands so dramatically .....did you catch the 'ma fongool' gesture? Naughty, naughty......



*Now I'm wondering if he is one of my Uncles !      *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Robert59

A funny picture.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


> Yes, I caught it. No harm meant. Reminds me too of my childhood friends and neighborhoods!


In my family,it's bafungool I WAS BORN IN JERSEY AND MY FAMILY IS ALL Italian....   I LOVED THAT City...
Not there anymore......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Camper6

PopsnTuff said:


> That guy was tooo funny Rose.....brought back so many memories of my Italiano friends from Jersey and their parents with the same accent and using their hands so dramatically .....did you catch the 'ma fongool' gesture? Naughty, naughty......


Rats.  The video is not available in Canada.  So summarize it for me.


----------



## Camper6

peppermint said:


> In my family,it's bafungool I WAS BORN IN JERSEY AND MY FAMILY IS ALL Italian....   I LOVED THAT City...
> Not there anymore......


Nah.  It's va fangool.  va as in go.


----------



## RadishRose

Camper6 said:


> Rats.  The video is not available in Canada.  So summarize it for me.


It's an Italian man bemoaning the virus and reminding us to wash your hands, cover your cough, not to touch your face, etc. It's just a song.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Camper6

If there's one thing about a mask that's important is that your hands don't touch your face.  It's amazing how often one does touch their face.  You notice it when you have a mask on.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff

Last two were funny @Ruthanne but in the wrong topic


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

Life After Quarantine


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne

PopsnTuff said:


> Last two were funny @Ruthanne but in the wrong topic


There is no rule that says that it can't be posted in this thread and it is funny.


----------



## pip48

I don't have much of a sense of humor about the pandemic, but this was funny stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117982


Looks like Carol Channing!


----------



## RadishRose

pip48 said:


> I don't have much of a sense of humor about the pandemic, but this was funny stuff.


 Yes it is.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 118067


I gotta get my grandkids over here for that special project!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun

I was a monk before this.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

I hope this isn't a repeat....but......if it is, it's good enough to see again


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## KimIn Wis

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 96290


I just binged on too many seasons of Monk! Hilarious!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

We never did this in school. Did you?


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> We never did this in school. Did you?
> 
> View attachment 121522


Nope!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Phoenix

Pinky said:


> I posted this in the hand-washing thread, but I don't think it was appreciated there
> 
> View attachment 95672
> 
> Very slowly and thoroughly


Hate to burst your bubble, but some of that is a body suit. They've had pictures of him on tv where he isn't wearing it.  grin  Oh, and he wasn't naked...either.


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 121530


LOL
I'm going to remember that! 
"Mop the floor? In a pandemic???"


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder

Beatles Abbey Road Album Covid 19 Edition


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> View attachment 121638


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 122262


Very, very funny!  Thanks for the laugh-out-loud!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

I'm sure this will shock some of you, but thought I would let you all know, that yesterday I volunteered for the vaccine trials for Covid-19, held here in Orlando! 

The vaccine is one that was created in Russia.

I received my first shot yesterday at 4:00 pm, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι χoρoshό я чувствую себя немного странно и я думаю, что вытащил ослиные уши.


----------



## Gaer

Pappy said:


> I'm sure this will shock some of you, but thought I would let you all know, that yesterday I volunteered for the vaccine trials for Covid-19, held here in Orlando!
> 
> The vaccine is one that was created in Russia.
> 
> I received my first shot yesterday at 4:00 pm, and I wanted to let you all know that it’s completely safe, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι χoρoshό я чувствую себя немного странно и я думаю, что вытащил ослиные уши.


Pappy, Was this from your OWN ORIGINAL THOUGHT?  it's BRILLIANT!


----------



## Pappy

Gaer said:


> Pappy, Was this from your OWN ORIGINAL THOUGHT?  it's BRILLIANT!



No, I’m a great copier of Facebook stuff. I wish was I was that skilled.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Feeling inadequate yet? 

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Rosemarie

Pappy said:


> Now I’m getting real bored:
> 
> View attachment 96590
> 101 things to do with a dead fly.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 125018


In a few months we'll be Santa-izing.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 125186


Paging Dr. Venkman, paging Dr. Venkman.  Come in, Dr. Venkman!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Furryanimal

Hope this isn’t politics!


----------



## Pappy

The wife and I have bought a house where we can get away from 2020.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> The wife and I have bought a house where we can get away from 2020.
> 
> View attachment 126144


I'd rather get Covid.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## tbeltrans

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 128432



I wish had read this BEFORE going grocery shopping yesterday.  Oh well, my wife was kind enough to make bail, but she will never let me forget this one! 

Tony


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MFP

Pappy said:


> View attachment 95767


That's it? Mr. you better learn some neat tricks or you're going to starve.


----------



## MFP

Pappy said:


> View attachment 128660


Where can I get one of those hillbilly masks?


----------



## Pappy

MFP said:


> Where can I get one of those hillbilly masks?



Probably Walmart...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## JustBonee

A Tex-Mex restaurant,    El Arroyo,  in Austin, Tx.  is trying to keep it real during these trying times.   
The signs in front of their restaurant lately  have had some funny commentary about   daily life ....
examples:


_IN  20 YEARS,  OUR COUNTRY WILL BE RUN BY PEOPLE HOMESCHOOLED BY DAY DRINKERS_
_

JUST REMEMBER ........ SOMEONE OUT THERE IS QUARANTINED WITH YOUR  EX


I NEVER IMAGINED I'D GO UP TO THE BANK TELLER WITH A MASK ON AND ASK FOR MONEY


WHEN THIS VIRUS IS OVER,  I STILL WANT SOME OF Y'ALL TO STAY AWAY FROM ME


IS YOUR REFRIGERATOR RUNNING?   .. BECAUSE I MIGHT VOTE FOR IT


and ...  WHAT IF NOBODY WAS PRESIDENT,  AND WE ALL PROMISED REAL HARD TO JUST BE COOL_


----------



## JustBonee

and more


----------



## tbeltrans

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 129203



That seems an awfully long time, 10 days. 

Tony


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

This guy has nothing to worry about. No one will get near him.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This old postcard from Prohibition reminded me of our current situation.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Treacle

Just visited this post  and it's a blast (contemporary term)

*blast - a highly pleasurable or exciting experience; "we had a good time at the party"; "celebrating after the game was a blast" good time experience - an event as apprehended; "a surprising experience"; "that painful experience certainly got our attention"*
so rather than  each thread it's a


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal

This fictional Scarfolk poster is disturbingly real at the moment!


----------



## Sassycakes

tbeltrans said:


> I wish had read this BEFORE going grocery shopping yesterday.  Oh well, my wife was kind enough to make bail, but she will never let me forget this one!
> 
> Tony




*So it was you I saw in the store the other day !  *


----------



## tbeltrans

Sassycakes said:


> *So it was you I saw in the store the other day ! *



Well, that was embarrassing.  Please don't tell anybody. 

Tony


----------



## Sassycakes

tbeltrans said:


> Well, that was embarrassing.  Please don't tell anybody.
> 
> Tony




*OK.I'll keep it a secret ,but you'll have to pay me  !  *


----------



## tbeltrans

Sassycakes said:


> *OK.I'll keep it a secret ,but you'll have to pay me  ! *



Considering the circumstances, I'll have to pay you with a smile...



Thinking about this a bit more, I think maybe I should come clean and show everybody what you saw.  This is from the security camera at the grocery store...



Tony


----------



## Sassycakes

tbeltrans said:


> Considering the circumstances, I'll have to pay you with a smile...
> 
> View attachment 130119
> 
> Thinking about this a bit more, I think maybe I should come clean and show everybody what you saw.  This is from the security camera at the grocery store...
> 
> View attachment 130120
> 
> Tony




*That smile was worth more than all the money in the world.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## tbeltrans

Sassycakes said:


> *That smile was worth more than all the money in the world.*



Good thing.  It COST me all the money in the world!   

Tony


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mahatma

The Pope was over in Ballymona last week and he was doing miracles.
Young Sean asked the Holy Father if he could help him with his hearing.
The Pope put his hands over Sean's ears and holding them there, said a short prayer.
"How is your hearing now my son ? "
Sean looked up at the Pope and said, "I don't know father, it's not until next Tuesday "


----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

Did ya know Eggland's Best eggs can prevent Coronavirus?

Their ad said:* "Today, better immunity & good nutrition are more important than ever."*

Screw the vaccine.  I'm makin' me an omlette.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Treacle




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

Protected Walmart Shopper:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gaer

RadishRose said:


>


hahaha!  radish Rose, I actually GROANED OUT LOUD!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff

Furryanimal said:


>


Omg Furry, that was the funniest video on the Covid that I've seen yet,


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m going to Walmart... y’all need anything?


----------



## Pappy

You just know it had to happen.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


>


This was truly hilarious!!!  Thanks @Furryanimal !


----------



## debodun

The Last Supper (if social distancing was in effect then)


----------



## Pappy

T'was a month before Christmas,

And all through the town,

People wore masks,

That covered their frown.

The frown had begun

Way back in the Spring,

When a global pandemic

Changed everything.

They called it corona,

But unlike the beer,

It didn’t bring good times,

It didn’t bring cheer.

Airplanes were grounded,

Travel was banned.

Borders were closed

Across air, sea and land.

As the world entered lockdown

To flatten the curve,

The economy halted,

And folks lost their nerve.

From March to July

We rode the first wave,

People stayed home,

They tried to behave.

When summer emerged

The lockdown was lifted.

But away from caution,

Many folks drifted.

Now it’s December

And cases are spiking,

Wave two has arrived,

Much to our disliking.

It’s true that this year

Has had sadness a plenty,

We’ll never forget

The year 2020.

And just ‘round the corner -

The holiday season,

But why be merry?

Is there even one reason?

To decorate the house

And put up the tree,

Who will see it,

No one but me.

But outside my window

The snow gently falls,

And I think to myself,

Let’s deck the halls!

So, I gather the ribbon,

The garland and bows,

As I play those old carols,

My happiness grows.

Christmas is not cancelled

And neither is hope.

If we lean on each other,

I know we can cope.


----------



## Davey Do

I can't help it.

I've got an Ear Worm.

I keep hearing the Christmas song "Have yourself a...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose. A young student nurse appears and gives him a partial sponge bath.

"Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet."

He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my testicles black?"

Concerned that he might elevate his blood pressure and heart rate from worrying about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment and pulls back the covers. She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles gently in the other.

She looks very closely and says, "There's nothing wrong with them, Sir. They look fine."

The man slowly pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her, and says very slowly, "Thank you very much. That was wonderful. Now listen very, very closely:

Are - my - test - results - back?"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Now this thing is getting serious. Just freaking great.
> 
> View attachment 95668


I love your humor Dave


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

OMG....the new Corona Hamburg....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I look like Boo Radley when I emerge from the house, still recovering from COVID.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Murrmurr

2019: Stay away from negative people. 
2020: Stay away from positive people.


----------



## Murrmurr

Does anyone know if we can take showers yet or should we just keep washing our hands?


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> Does anyone know if we can take showers yet or should we just keep washing our hands?


Oh dear... I've been taking showers all along.  Was I not supposed to be doing that?


----------



## AnnieA

For @oldman


----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

Didn't know where to put this because it's not really funny.  Just wondering who does this?  Maybe their neighbour plays loud music late at night, but something has upset him/her.


----------



## jerry old

> you can call the guy that shoveled the snow-a half-assed guy


----------



## Furryanimal

Totally fixed where we are


----------



## jerry old

Furryanimal said:


> Totally fixed where we are


Furry, that was great!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal

More from The Marsh Family


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## debodun




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal

Browse the web,have naps,take up crochet...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Becky1951




----------

